# Secondary hypothyroidism



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone on this board have secondary hypothyroidism?

If so, how did you get diagnosed, treated, etc.?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I may have that, or it could be my graves masking my true tsh, as my 3's&4 are low normal. I will be seeing a neuro and will be getting an MRI to see if I have a pituatary tumor to rule out or rule in secondary hypo. I suggest you get an MRI.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks greatdanes. My FT3 was mid range, my FT4 around 11% of range and TSH is around 1 (at least as of January-except FT3-that was run in October.

My prolactin was checked once and found to be in normal range.

I have so many symptoms that could be attributed to hypo but no doctors will really pursue with everything in the darn normal ranges!


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you seen a neurologists for an assessment? When I started getting symptomatic that was the first doc I was reffered to. My prolactin lvls were also normal but I had a very strange symptom ( I was LACTATING). Had an MRI to rule out prolactinoma or other pituitary tumor. Going for follup MRI in November.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

You know I swear we r having the same issues. Lets call it Jersey syndrome.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah Bethany. It's probably the water. LOL!!

Funny though, although I said the symptoms were noticeable in 2010, I have had strange symptoms after my daughter was born in 2003. I had a C-section. Around 2005 my cholesterol went up, I lost weight, heart palps sent me to ER, acid reflux, etc. Then 3 years ago (at 40) I put on weight, got very tired, hair falling out, dry skin I always had but it got worse. Then I started to accumulate more symptoms, one of the worst now being brain fog/memory. It is awful. PCP ran several tests, everything normal (except FT4 low in range). Recently, I lost weight again for no good reason, heart palps sent me to ER again, and brain fog is worse along with pain.

Also I am very short (4'9") and had a horrendous menstrual cycle until I went on pill at 19. (Currently have IUD). So a pituitary angle wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I definitely wasn't lactating-THANK GOD!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Does anyone on this board have secondary hypothyroidism?
> 
> If so, how did you get diagnosed, treated, etc.?


Secondary hypothyroidism: Secondary hypothyroidism is a condition in which the activity of the thyroid gland is decreased, due to failure of the pituitary gland or hypothalamus.

Do you think you have this condition?

List of causes of Secondary hypothyroidismFollowing is a list of causes or underlying conditions (see also Misdiagnosis of underlying causes of Secondary hypothyroidism) that could possibly cause Secondary hypothyroidism includes:

•Tumor in the area of the pituitary or hypothalamus 
•Radiation to the brain 
http://www.rightdiagnosis.com/s/secondary_hypothyroidism/causes.htm


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I am not sure, but it wouldn't be beyond the realm of possibility. Especially with a low normal FT4.

Just trying to figure out where to go next.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> I am not sure, but it wouldn't be beyond the realm of possibility. Especially with a low normal FT4.
> 
> Just trying to figure out where to go next.


I hear ya'! Check this out..........

https://www.pituitary.org/intro.aspx


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks.

Also,

Every time I try to steer away from "thyroid" and towards something else, I wind up ruling other things out so that thyroid is the only thing left.

As soon as I can find a helpful doctor, I will start the process again. You have been very helpful to me.

Like I said my symptoms are so blatantly "THYROID" but blood tests normal, that the DO said "It can't be thyroid or your tests would be off the charts the way you feel." You sent the myopathy which sounds just like what I feel. The DO told me my FT4 was in range so, that he wasn't comfortable treating a non existent thyroid problem, and was sorry he couldn't help.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would definately see a neuro just to be sure doll.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sleepylady said:


> Also I am very short (4'9") and had a horrendous menstrual cycle until I went on pill at 19. (Currently have IUD). So a pituitary angle wouldn't surprise me either.


I have to say I agree with exploring the pituitary angle. Have you ever had your shorter stature explored? Not that people aren't short, but... one of my good friends is about the same height as you, and she told me once that she has some sort of syndrome. She didn't volunteer what it was, and I didn't ask. It's definitely a growth hormone thing for her, as it's genetic, and two of her children are on human growth hormone shots because they were born with the same syndrome. Her hope is that they attain "average" height.

Anyway... leave no stone unturned, as they say.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

My ped kept telling me I was going to grow. When I was 17 he told me I wasn't. I was ****ed! My mom took me to a pediatric endo who measured the bones in my fingers and told me I was done. Funny thing was, I never actually started growing. I was about 4 feet at almost 8 which was short, but not ridiculously so. By 6th grade, I had pretty much reached the height I am now. So from what I can tell, there was no "spurt". I grew 2 inches a year maybe and then that was it. My mom is about 5'3 1/2", my dad about 5'8". My sister is 5'5" and my brother is 5'11".

My mom's sister is my height, but funny thing-her husband is a bit taller than my father and my cousins all have several inches on me.

Oh and short stature is also a symptom of.....wait for it......HYPOTHYROIDISM!!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> My ped kept telling me I was going to grow. When I was 17 he told me I wasn't. I was ****ed! My mom took me to a pediatric endo who measured the bones in my fingers and told me I was done. Funny thing was, I never actually started growing. I was about 4 feet at almost 8 which was short, but not ridiculously so. By 6th grade, I had pretty much reached the height I am now. So from what I can tell, there was no "spurt". I grew 2 inches a year maybe and then that was it. My mom is about 5'3 1/2", my dad about 5'8". My sister is 5'5" and my brother is 5'11".
> 
> My mom's sister is my height, but funny thing-her husband is a bit taller than my father and my cousins all have several inches on me.
> 
> Oh and short stature is also a symptom of.....wait for it......HYPOTHYROIDISM!!!!!!


Yeah; since birth. But you were tested as newborn, yes?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was told on Wednesday that I have Hashimoto's. Well next week my 12 year old son will be starting HGH injections. With research I have done about Hashimoto's, if it presents in childhood, then it can cause HGH deficiency. So next week when I take my son to his Endo appointment I am going to let them know I have Hashimoto's and request that they test my son for it. I am not short by any means. I am 5'9" but my 12 year old is only 4'8". I have 4 boys, my 15 year old is 5'9" 10 year old is 5' and my 8 year old is 4'6". So the only one that got the short stature is the 12 year old. My husband is also 5'9".


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Keep us posted on that.

I am 43 now but I stopped growing before I even really started.

I told my daughter's pediatrician that I want her tested soon too. Right now she is on target to be about 5'4". I told the doctor that I was short but probably should have been over 5 feet at least and look at me. My daughter is 4'3'" or so. So my 9 year old will get tested. If she comes by short stature naturally then fine, but I am not going to sit by and do nothing if there is an issue to correct.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

@Andros.

Probably,

I assume they tested people way back then right? LOL!

But I think I developed a problem at puberty (if it happened-the thyroid not puberty! Ha!
).


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

To those who suspect they have pituitary issues: have you taken any SSRI anti-depressants in the past year or so?

These can affect the pituitary function.

[One more reason why doctors other than psychiatrists who prescribe anti-depressants should be shot. And those of you who take them from doctors other than psychiatrists.........well, go figure.....]


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

No SSRI. I have never been on any antidepressants. I did however have febrile seizures as a child. I was put on phenobarbital for them when I was 7 3/4 years old. I took it until I was 12.


----------



## wonderboy27 (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you had any specific serology-based pituitary tests completed, such as:

Adrenocorticotrophic hormone (ACTH)

Follicular Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Luteinising Hormone (LH)

Antidiuretic hormone (ADH)

Interesting page to check out concerning pituitary:

http://www.dundee.ac.uk/medther/tayendoweb/hypopituitary.htm


----------

